# IH 1086 Motor Issue <VIDEO>



## CoatsworthFarms (May 12, 2013)

1086 has developed a pound in the motor. Sounds worse at idle and is amplified when air filter is removed. Are any diesel motor guys on the forum able to identify what our problem is here? 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IpR24GWY9jQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mzNGYzyjly4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

sounds like a broken valve spring or camshaft failure on an intake valve.......dieselman.


----------



## CoatsworthFarms (May 12, 2013)

can we continue to use it like this? or will we cause more problems? only need it for 15-20 more hours this spring.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would not advise using it, if it is a broken valve spring the valve keepers could fall out and then the valve would fall into the combustion chamber causing catastrophic engine failure. if it is a cam lobe worn down you have already caused filings to enter the crankcase and engine oil where it will be pumped through the whole engine. lift the valve cover and look for broken spring(s), if they are okay then start the engine at idle and make sure all the rocker arms are moving up and down at the same level of lift and duration. hope this helps.....dieselman.


----------



## CoatsworthFarms (May 12, 2013)

*re: 1086 motor issue*

Took the valve cover off today and had a look. There were no springs broken so we ran it at idle with the cover pulled up like you said but couldn't see anything wrong. It was tough to get a real good look since there was a lot of stuff in the way we didn't want to remove that kept us from taking the cover completely off. 

But reaching in and moving things around we found that one of the rockers on the front cylinder had a lot more play in it than the rest. Called a mechanic from the tractor dealer and he came out and took it apart. Ended up one of the rods had the top punched out of it. 

Ordered new rods. Should be back together tomorrow. 

Thanks for the help with this one Dieselman. 
- Bob


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

no problem, glad to help and be able to save an engine, hope it turns out great............dieselman.


----------



## unclenicknack (Aug 8, 2013)

Is that a hollow push rod? When did they stop using solid push rods?


----------

